#    . .

## RRRoMashka

(   ),      ,          ( ,   ,  , -...)      .     ,        -,       (  ).     ()  ,        . 
1.     .        ,     (    30 ..),     ,    (         1000,    2 ..)?!    2000+ ?    -      ,        ?
2.          .?
2.1.          (  )   ?      ?
2.2.      ,     (   ,     .       ?)    ?  ?
2.3.         -? (    )      ?
2.3.1.      -   .   -    ? ?   .     ?  .              250 ..?  ,    ?
3.       (-   )?

 )

----------


## Storn

> 2.          .?


  :Big Grin: 




> ,     (   ,     .       ?)    ?  ?


,         ,       




> 2.3.         -? (    )      ?


   ?  ,      




> (-   )?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,     (    30 ..),     ,    (         1000,    2 ..)?!    2000+ ?    -      ,        ?


.




> 


     - ,      .




> .              250 ..?  ,    ?


      .




> -


    .

----------


## RRRoMashka

,       .    ?   .           ?
-   -     ?((

----------


## 2007

> ?


       .  :Smilie:

----------


## juliaiva

, ..   ,     (     ),  ,       ???          ?   !   ,    :
  ,    ,        ()    . .. , ,  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> (     ),  ,       ???


     ,     :yes: 




> ?


  ,     "" ,   ,    ,     :Smilie: 




> ()    . .. , ,  ?


,    ,    .
     -  ,    ,       .

----------


## juliaiva

,  !

----------


## RRRoMashka

?     -?

----------

-  ,       .

     ,  .   -   .     , ,

----------


## RRRoMashka

!
     .       ,   ( ? 
        ,     ?   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   ( ?


.   ,    ,    .  -  ,        .




> ,     ?   ?


.

----------


## RRRoMashka

!
   ,   ,  ?

----------


## RRRoMashka

:  ,    ,    .
..,              ,     ?           ,  ?

----------


## ˸

> ..,              ,     ?


1.       ...2.   .  -  ,   ...     ....     )))

----------


## Waadiim

,      ?  15% - :Smilie:

----------


## Waadiim

> ,    
> 
> 
>  ,     "" ,   ,    ,    
> 
> 
> ,    ,    .
>      -  ,    ,       .


          ?    ...    ,         15%? :Wow:

----------

*Waadiim*,      ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   ,  ?


  -            /,    -     ( ).
  .  ,      .

----------


## RRRoMashka

!!!  -   )))
  .     -  (., ., ...)                  .    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


    ,        .


 19  1998 . N 55



,

----------


## RRRoMashka

!

----------


## RRRoMashka

,  :
    ( 25  .)
.     31.12  .
     .?
,    20.   5  (). ..     15 .. .      . 20,7..?
(     ,  ,    .          ?)

----------


## Storn

> ?)


 




> .?


     ....
  -  31 ,  30 ,  30 ,  31

----------


## 1111

,      .

----------


## RRRoMashka

> 


  ?    ?



> ....
>   -  31 ,  30 ,  30 ,  31


   .     ,       ,   .
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._/2014



> 31  ,    .

----------


## RRRoMashka

> ,      .


..   ( ?!)       ,    ( ?!)  .   .         ( ),    50%   ?  :Unknown:

----------


## Marie

> ..   ( ?!)       ,    ( ?!)  .   .         ( ),    50%   ?


       ( 1/4),          .
      .

----------


## Storn

> ?    ?


c

----------


## RRRoMashka

.
    10  20.    2  2.    .     ?!      (
      (  ).    +  6%

----------


## Rob Carlson7

> .
>     10  20.    2  2.    .     ?!      (


    ,   , .       -,        . 
      ...    -

----------


## Storn

> .


   -   
  -

----------


## ZZZhanna

,      ,  2/2,  5/5  6/6.

----------


## RRRoMashka

+ 1 . 
  .
,      (..  ),          .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  :
1.    " ",   ,   .       -     ,     .    ""     .
2.   ,     ,    (      )  .
3.         .      ,   ,           (,    ),        .
4.            ,     ,           ,       ,   ,    .

----------


## Rob Carlson7

> + 1 . 
>   .


  .          ,    .     ,    -      :Empathy:

----------


## RRRoMashka

.
    ,   ?

----------


## Rob Carlson7

> ,   ?

----------


## Waadiim

,      - 15%   /?   

 ?

   ?      ?))

----------


## Waadiim

!!
   ,      ,  , ,........?

----------


## Storn



----------


## Waadiim

> 


, ?....    ? :Wink:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


?

----------


## Storn

> .    ?


  " " :Big Grin:

----------


## Waadiim

!
, ,        /?
  - 15%         , -    ,   ,    ,  /?

----------

*Waadiim*,      ?

----------


## Waadiim

> *Waadiim*,      ?


,     

.....    ? :Wow:

----------

- 
 -

----------


## Waadiim

> - 
>  -


 :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Waadiim

> - 
>  -


      ?

----------

"  "?

----------


## Waadiim

> "  "?


     ?   ?   /   ,    ?)) :Wow:

----------

> (   ),      ,          ( ,   ,  , -...)      .     ,        -,       (  ).     ()  ,        . 
> 1.     .        ,     (    30 ..),     ,    (         1000,    2 ..)?!    2000+ ?    -      ,        ?
> 2.          .?
> 2.1.          (  )   ?      ?
> 2.2.      ,     (   ,     .       ?)    ?  ?
> 2.3.         -? (    )      ?
> 2.3.1.      -   .   -    ? ?   .     ?  .              250 ..?  ,    ?
> 3.       (-   )?  
>       )


*      -    ,    , 100%-         ,      ,        ,     .

----------


## Storn

> 


  :Big Grin:

----------

,    ,         ?     ?

----------


## serdgo

> + 1 . 
>   .
> ,      (..  ),          .


     ,  .     .      ,    ,      ,     ,      .

----------


## Waadiim

, ,                 ? :Wow:

----------


## Storn



----------


## ta4ka

*RRRoMashka*,   ..     ,     :yes:          ,        .     ..        ,    ,    (  /)    .    (    )   ,        ()      ...     -     , ,*RRRoMashka*,      :Big Grin:

----------


## Waadiim

, ,     ?

        ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## Waadiim

> 


   ,  )))))

----------


## Waadiim

, ,          2014, 2015 ?  ,  ...))

----------


## Storn

http://wiki.klerk.ru/

----------


## Waadiim

> http://wiki.klerk.ru/


  ))

----------


## Waadiim

, 

:     ,          "  () "   1  2 ?.

       ...      :Frown: 

    ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Waadiim



----------

,     ,    ,          ?    ?

----------


## Storn

?

----------


## 174

,  .     . 24.12  -.  1  2015 (.  01.01.15). 
1)    2014   ,          ?
2)   2015         (-2,     ) ? (  ?)
3) -             ?  ?          2014? :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Storn

> 1)    2014   ,          ?


 



> 2)   2015         (-2,     ) ? (  ?)


 




> -             ?  ?

----------


## 174

Storn,!     5 ,   1,    10.     10

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 2014   ,


        2014      ,     , ..     ,    ,       ,         ( ..   2014 ).




> 5 ,   1,   10.


    .

----------


## 174

*ZZZhanna*, )       ? (        ?)        5     -  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


.



> 2.                   30          ,          ,      2  84  .         ,    ,         ,          .

----------


## 174

*ZZZhanna*,  ) ))))

----------

> ?


  .

----------


## Storn

> .


            ....
      3

----------

[QUOTE=Storn;54410293]            ....
      3[/QUO  

 .

----------


## Waadiim

!

,          (    ?   ?)    .     .

----------

> ....
>       3


, 

1)          (    )    ?
2)       ( )       1?

----------


## msw

> ,        .


   "" ,       ?       ()   01.01.2015.
  ?           ...    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


,          .     .




> ?   ?)


   ,     ,      .       ,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 1)          (    )    ?


  .  , ,   ,        .




> ( )       1?


              .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> "" ,       ?       ()   01.01.2015.
>   ?


        ,       , , ,    ... ,        .

----------

> .  , ,   ,        .
> 
> 
>               .


  1)    .  -  
  2)    

  . 

      ,      /   ?     -    .
2     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .  -


   .




> ,


 **    .
  5   **              ,    .
        ,    .

   ?

----------

> .
> 
>    ?


,     ,         . 

,        2 ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 2


.      .
     ,             .

----------

,  ,         2015 .?   9-  2014     .     20.12.2014.  ,   2015     ?

----------


## Waadiim

> ,          .     .
> 
> 
>    ,     ,      .       ,     .


   100  ?

----------


## Waadiim

,        1  - 40 000   :Wow: ....  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 100  ?


.




> 1  - 40 000  ....  ?


,   .

----------


## Waadiim

> .
> 
> 
> ,   .


      -  ? -      ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


.

----------


## Waadiim

C  !!!

----------


## Waadiim

-           ,   -      ?  -?  ?  ? -12?.....
.....     ? ,   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -


 ?

----------


## Waadiim

> ?


 -  .....,

----------


## ZZZhanna

,  ,               ,    ..

----------


## Waadiim

> ,  ,               ,    ..


      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

.

----------


## Waadiim

> .


     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,   ?
, ,          :Smilie:

----------


## Waadiim

> ,   ?
> , ,


)))  )))

----------


## Waadiim

,    -   ,     -    ? :Wow:

----------


## ZZZhanna

.



> )))


,  !  :Smilie:

----------


## Waadiim

> ,    -   ,     -    ?

----------


## 174

. . 1    .     ,    .
1.        ?
2.     (  -, )
3.           ?

----------


## Storn

> 1.        ?


   - 




>

----------


## Waadiim

,

 ,   .    ,    ,    ?

----------



----------


## Waadiim

?    - ?))
 :Wow:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> - ?))


http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._

----------


## Waadiim

:Wow:

----------

,  ,   , ,  .,         .    -  .     ,   (     )       ,        .       .    -    ,     .    1 . 15.  .    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


.

----------

?   ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


    -   .     - .     -  .

----------


## *Tanyyy*

,        ?         ,  -  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


?     ?   ?

----------


## *Tanyyy*

, .  ,  .    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


 .
 15%    ,   6%,   ,         .

----------


## *Tanyyy*

,  ))

----------

. , ,  .
     6%.
1.   +    ..   -    ,     ,     ?
2.     .      ? 
3.    -.      6%?      ?     -??? , , .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


  ,  ,     54-.




> -.      6%?


.




> -???


  ?  :Unknown: 
         ,       :Big Grin: 
     -        (      ,   ).

----------


## dimsoft

,    3   ,       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

3- ???
 ?

----------


## dimsoft

> 3- ???
>  ?


 3  - ,     12

----------


## ZZZhanna

...

----------


## dimsoft

> ...


   ?

----------


## .

,   



> 7)   ,    , -  ,       ,    ( ),          ,    ,    ( ),      -,     . *       , , , ,  ;*





> 10)    -  ,       ,     ,     ;

----------


## dimsoft

> ,


 



> ,     ;


  ?


   3-    -

----------

.  .
          (   )    ,             ,             + ,   .     .        6%              ,     -   ?

----------

, ,,     -    😁

----------


## .

> 6%

----------

.
    (   )-
        ,    .    ,   .               (     ).  ?   ,        .   , .

----------


## .

> (     )


    ,      .

----------

,   ,   )

----------

)     1     .     2013   ,             346.27  1 3 346.43           ..                  .     .         .....          .. .  ,       (   ),       .      ,   .     ,  ,         ...

----------


## .

** ,         ,     . , ,    .

----------

.      ,   ,     ,   .  ,  .      ,    ....,   .....        ( )
         .      ,    ...-,      .
  (     ,        -    ((((   )   .....         ....

----------


## .

-     -,      .

----------

?..      -        ?   ,        ,   ...     ...    ?       ?    ,   ,..  ?  ?    .

----------

!  (  15%),       .
  ,       ,     /?

----------


## .

> ,


      ,       ,    .




> ?


 ,        ,   . 




> ,       ,     /?


  ,        ?

----------

,  ,     ,  .......

----------


## .

,   .    ?     
         ,       .

----------

,      ,    ,       ;...  ..  (   : , ,   .)   ,    , -  ,       ,    ( ),          ,    ,    ( ),      -,     .        , , , ,  ;  - ,            ;  - - ,  ,    ;    -  ,       ,     ,     ;   -  ,               ,    ,     .         , , , , ,   ;   -  ,             ,  ,     .        , ,     
  ..........   .....     (((((((((((((((((((((

----------


## .

** ,             ,   
       .    .

----------

...    ,         , ,   ,   .  ,    .

----------

> ,        ?


     ,   1,5%  .
       ,     .
     ?
-   15%,

----------


## .

> ?


  .      ,     .
  ,     .    ,

----------

?            . (   ) ,      ,    (  )         ,  .   ?    ...

----------


## .

.    ...

----------

! , .  ,     (     \  ).        (  ).     ,    ,      ,       ,     .  ?

----------


## .

> .     ,    ,      ,

----------

!                ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


.    ,  ,     54-

----------

,   54- ,    ,    ...  .    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

?

----------

.      ?

----------

.  ,   ,     . !

----------


## serdgo

.   ,   ,      .     - ,    - ?  ,    ? :yes:    ,        .   . :yes:

----------

.(   )               -      ?   : (    ) ?    ,..      (   &#128539 :Wink:       , -   ????..           ?
           ,..  .  ,  ,  .        )

----------

, )))) ))))

----------


## .

> ..

----------

,        .        .....

----------

!       ().      ,      ...  .. ,         ( -      )?

----------


## ZZZhanna

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/...
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/...
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/___

----------


## alexVRN

, . .
 ,     /      


> (   .-)


   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 - ?

----------


## alexVRN

> - ?


, ,

----------


## 2007

> ?


  ,      .

----------


## alexVRN

> ,      .


   ,  
  ,   ?

       ?

----------


## 2007

> ,   ?


,    .  /   ,      .)

----------


## alexVRN

> ,    .


....  :Smilie: 

      ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


 ?   ,    .

----------


## alexVRN

*2007*,  , ,  ,   .     :Smilie:    / ...

----------


## 2007

> / ...


 ,     .
  (   ),   - +3-

----------


## alexVRN

> ,     .
>   (   ),   - +3-


   +  -,                 -  ?

----------


## 2007

> -  ?


 . -     , - -     .
        (  ) ,    ,        .

----------


## alexVRN

*2007*,  . -  .  ,         ?

----------


## .

( ,   ).

----------


## 2007

*alexVRN*,         /  ,       - ,     .
   ,        99,99%      / 
      ,        /,  =0.       .

----------

,  ,  .
    6%
  -

1      ,         ?
2    -   -       ?

    .

  ,    ,   )

 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,         ?


       .




> -   -       ?


 ?

----------

.

----------


## ZZZhanna

,       .
     .  -          ,      ,  .

----------

> ,       .
> 
>  ?    (      ..-     ?
> 
>        6%,    -..   ,   5  ,    ?     .
> 
>      .  -          ,      ,  .



  -  ?


   - .  ,, ,       "")       - - )

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -  ?


.     ,    ,       ,       . .         :Frown:  





> -


      .

----------

- ?

 :

..      .

 -   .




  , ,   ,       ?   (  )

    6  -..      5         ?(  -   )

----------


## ZZZhanna

> , ,


.




> ?


    .




> (  )


   ,      - .




> 6


.




> 5         ?


      5  5   ,     .





> -


.
 ,    -       .    .      .

----------

,     .

    -       .  15  .(+  -  ...)

----------


## L.Ira

,   ,   .  , ! 
      ,  -    ,  ,      .      .
1.       -? 
2.   ,  ,      ,   .       , /?
3.             .?
  .     .

----------


## .

1. -    
2. ,  . 
3.  .       .       .      ,

----------


## L.Ira

*.*, !
         /  .     .

----------

,    - .
 )

   -    ?
..        ?( ?)
   6%  ,      ,  -   (  ,      )
+     -    6% ?-  ?(   ,  300+- ,  = 0     ?)


,    ,     , .  )

----------

> *.*, !
>          /  .     .



      - - -       ?
,    ,     , "   ".
   15   (       , , 15..)

----------


## L.Ira

> - - -       ?
> ,    ,     , "   ".
>    15   (       , , 15..)


,  ,       .    ,    . 15 ..     ,  ? /  , .

----------

.)     3,    ,  , ..  .

         .   8(,,   , ..    -   13,5 )      + 5000+-      .             .


        ,     .  .
    .

----------


## L.Ira

> .)     3,    ,  , ..  .
> 
>          .   8(,,   , ..    -   13,5 )      + 5000+-      .             .
> 
> 
>         ,     .  .
>     .


  .     ,    ,      . .        ))
                .     ,  

. ,  ,   )

----------

! , ,     6%.        ?               .         ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


.         ,   .

----------

?

----------


## 2007

> ?

----------

!      ,     ,      .               ?

----------


## .

1  2018     ,

----------


## Marvinhef

-      , ?

..   -  -  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> , ?


.




> ..   -  -  ?


       .

----------


## varip

> .
> 
> 
>        .


.          .,    -    ,        ?
        ,    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .,    -    ,        ?


.




> ,    ?


, .      ,   ,             .

----------

